
Ionit: Render configuration files from Jinja templates at boot time - nExXxuS
https://github.com/bdrung/ionit
======
nExXxuS
It is already available as debian package:
[https://packages.debian.org/buster/ionit](https://packages.debian.org/buster/ionit)

